# Well I will be Charging for estimates now



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My supplier puts them wherever I want them.

Best money ever spent.

If I get a weird feeling, I jast give them approximate amounts and sizes. Never the actual ones until I have the job.

If another contractor uses my window sizes, or floor size or shower door measurements, it will be an expensive lesson.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

DownSouthAce:

Your problem is that you're not qualifying your potential customers before investing time in them. Don't look at it as a free estimate, look at it as a fair exchange of information. He wants to know how much things are going to cost and you want to know how qualified he is to buy. He's getting all of his information; you're not.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

If you do a good job pre-qualifying your customers during the interview stage, you will not waste your time as frequently on low odds projects.
Need to figure out if he really intends to use you early in the process, or if they are just getting "bids". Bounce some ballpark figures off them when you visit the sight to gauge if they are serious and have the ability to pay. Ask ..... "If the numbers come in somewhere in this range, would we have a deal?"

And, never give a client a material list. Supply the materials yourself and get a good markup on them. Let the supply house deliver and stock the sheets, and include those costs in your quote.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I give free estimates. Hell I do a lot for free if I want the job. When I say want I mean wanting to build it not necessarily just wanting the money. 

Although I've been around long enough to read the room pretty accurately. I can smell a tire kicker a mile away. The stench actually comes through your phone. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Tinstaafl said:


> I do free estimates. Everybody and his brother around here does that, so not much choice if you want to get a foot in the door.
> 
> I once included a list of materials; I was sure I had the job in the bag. Nope, he used my list and did it himself. Lesson learned.


I once told a homeowner how I could replace their barge boards with a shed and fence in the way, after two other contractors couldn’t figure it out.

I think the fourth used my plan. I keep my mouth shut now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> I once told a homeowner how I could replace their barge boards with a shed and fence in the way, after two other contractors couldn’t figure it out.
> 
> I think the fourth used my plan. I keep my mouth shut now.
> 
> ...


Yep. I eventually learned. 

However, if it is a small job that I'm not really interested in, I may tell them.

Your business is those small jobs so yep, mouth shut and then say it is a tough job, but nothing I haven't seen before.

If they ask how I'm going to do it and I want to do it, I just say I'll bring my gear and acrobat my way up there and knock it out. It'll be tough, but should be fun.

Then I gently let them know it won't be cheap.

No particulars.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Yes, I’ve told them I can fix things with magic dust I keep in the truck.

Problem was, I was thinking out loud and stumbled on the solution.

Tuition. An hour to look, quote, and text.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DownSouthAce (Dec 10, 2020)

We Fix Houses said:


> "I don't provide materials...I sell materials"
> 
> "That's what I charge for"
> 
> ...


Going to definitely take this advice and use it, because I definitely feel like at times I'm spinning my wheels.

I have gotten a few referrals but they are from the lower end that really do not like to spend alot so my prices have been deemed as "too high". Which they aren't. I have been doing alot of patch work, which I usually make out good on,
But It would be nice to land some bigger jobs, would love to get into small commercial sheetrocking as I feel it's more money and consistent, but I'm still clearly learning the ins and outs ...so I don't want to land on my face.

It's so many people in the residential industry willing to work for peanuts, which is why hear my prices are too high even by people who have been referred to me. Im obviously not going to lower when I know my price is already fair.​
Im guitly of not prequalifying, been doing a better job at it the last couple weeks.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

DownSouthAce said:


> Going to definitely take this advice and use it, because I definitely feel like at times I'm spinning my wheels.
> 
> I have gotten a few referrals but they are from the lower end that really do not like to spend alot so my prices have been deemed as "too high". Which they aren't. I have been doing alot of patch work, which I usually make out good on,
> But It would be nice to land some bigger jobs, would love to get into small commercial sheetrocking as I feel it's more money and consistent, but I'm still clearly learning the ins and outs ...so I don't want to land on my face.
> ...



Stick around, keep asking questions & keep reading, there's many serious profesional businessmen on this site who are more than willing to help a guy truly trying to be better at his craft. Yeah, you're gonna take some ball busting from time to time, but that's how real job sites work. 

It takes time to develop referrals & repeat customers. Many of us worked for low end clients at one time or another. What I learned from fishing for bottom feeders, they're not long term profitable, but they do give you experience.


----------



## JohnnySausage (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey man I wanted to throw something by you real quick. 

What if every time a potential customer called, instead of scheduling a time to go look at the job, you said something like this:

“Hey can you do me a favor and send me some pictures of the space really quick so I can see everything you’re looking at? I’ll take a look and call you right back to talk over some numbers- how does that sound?”

You call him back and say “Thanks for sending over the pictures, how about we get right into talking about the numbers? Well that job will cost about 50 grand (or whatever), how does that sound?”

You’ll find out right away who is serious about drywall work without wasting all that time going to the site. And if they insist on you still coming out, well then hit them with your super high fee, “Well Bob, I charge a really high fee to come out there. It’s $200. I think you should only have me come out to the site if you’re really serious about moving forward with 50 grand. We’ll be happy to credit that $200 towards your project. But if you’re simply just trying to gather information, that’s why we offer these free estimates over the phone.”

I just wanted to post this because I protect my time like a papa bear now and prequalify the **** out of people over the phone. People like getting right into the numbers more than we think. Maybe try it out and put your own spin on it.

Sorry that guy was a total dickhole


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Might work for some trades 

It wouldnt work for what I do.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

DownSouthAce said:


> It's so many people in the residential industry willing to work for peanuts, which is why hear my prices are too high even by people who have been referred to me. Im obviously not going to lower when I know my price is already fair.​


You ain't seen 'nuthin' yet. There's an army of exploitable low wage competition swarming our southern border, all looking for jobs that don't require much English speaking. Drywall is perfect for them.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

JohnnySausage said:


> You call him back and say “Thanks for sending over the pictures, how about we get right into talking about the numbers?


Let me know when you get that down. Like telling a surgeon “hey my rib is poking out my side, here’s some pics can ya fix it how much”.

Mike


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

JohnnySausage said:


> Hey man I wanted to throw something by you real quick.
> 
> What if every time a potential customer called, instead of scheduling a time to go look at the job, you said something like this:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have been listening to Tom at the contractor fight club?

I do a slightly modified version of that. I have the customers text me some pictures, then I Google earth the property to get an idea of what the project looks like and I usually can give them a quick quote right over the phone.

But I am a mason contractor where most of my work is outside and is pretty straightforward when it comes to chimney repairs or door openings. 

I can be pretty close on my price by looking at few pictures

Saves me a ton of time compared to drive around and chasing my tail looking at potential projects that may or may not be a good fit


David


----------



## JohnnySausage (Mar 12, 2021)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Let me know when you get that down. Like telling a surgeon “hey my rib is poking out my side, here’s some pics can ya fix it how much”.
> 
> Mike


This method probably doesn’t work for big commercial & govt project guys with open bidding. But we do pretty high-end residential remodeling, so I sell some pretty high numbers with this .

I think one of our biggest mistakes as contractors is thinking that spending all the time walking through a project with a potential client and then presenting super detailed estimates is what sets us apart from the competition- showing them we’re these master surgeons, wowing them with our knowledge!

At the end of the day, every potential customer just really wants to know “How much is this gonna cost me buddy?” We all know our numbers- why not tell them right away and scare away the tire kickers with the high consult fee? The serious people have no problem with it. See if the budgets line up before wasting all that time.

Having them send pictures is the same as driving all the way out there to the space and seeing it.


----------



## JohnnySausage (Mar 12, 2021)

Windycity said:


> Sounds like you have been listening to Tom at the contractor fight club?
> 
> I do a slightly modified version of that. I have the customers text me some pictures, then I Google earth the property to get an idea of what the project looks like and I usually can give them a quick quote right over the phone.
> 
> ...


Hell yea David! That stuff changed my life. I can’t believe all the years I wasted doing it the normal way. After reading the OP’s post I felt compelled to create an account and just say, “man, there is another way. None of us need to go through that.” 

We gotta prequalify. So glad you found a way that works for you!


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

JohnnySausage said:


> At the end of the day, every potential customer just really wants to know “How much is this gonna cost me buddy?” We all know our numbers- why not tell them right away and scare away the tire kickers with the high consult fee? The serious people have no problem with it. See if the budgets line up before wasting all that time


So your telling me w/this method you can quote a gig, details & all like this? Or, are you just ball parking to see if they bite to save a trip. In Windycity’s business, where it’s 90% outside I can see it. But anything w/detail — impossible. If you can then I was once a Chinese fighter pilot

Mike


----------



## JohnnySausage (Mar 12, 2021)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> So your telling me w/this method you can quote a gig, details & all like this? Or, are you just ball parking to see if they bite to save a trip. In Windycity’s business, where it’s 90% outside I can see it. But anything w/detail — impossible. If you can then I was once a Chinese fighter pilot
> 
> Mike


Well kinda both. Like take a small job like a bathroom remodel. Have them send you some pics of the space. Why do you need to go out there to give them pretty accurate pricing for your line items when you already know your costs?

Site Protection- $1500
Demo- $3000
Debris Removal- $1500
Framing- $2500
HVAC- $1000
Plumbing- $4000
Electrical- $2500
Insulation- $1000
Wallboard- $2500
Trim Carp- $3000
Cabinetry- $5000
Ctops- $2500
Tile- $10,000
Tile Purchase- $2500
HVAC Final- $250
HVAC Fixtures- $250
Plumbing Final- $1500
Plumbing Fixtures- $3000
Electrical Final- $1500
Electrical Fixtures- $600
Hardware- $250
Glass & Mirror- $2500
Punchout- $1500
Cleanup- $750

Based on the pictures, why can’t you just plug new numbers into your bathroom template in your software/excel and spit out a rough, but pretty accurate bid in 10 min? Spend another 5 before you call him back making sure you’re hitting your beefy profit margins.

If he wants you to come out, tell him that’s fine but it’ll be $250 and you’re still going to tell him it’ll be approximately 55K. The serious guy doesn’t mind. The tire kicker goes away. 15-30 minutes saves you 6 hours


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Tire kickers are knocked right off to anyone w/experience. Otoh potential clients, market depending would be more likely interested in face to face site walk. Small gigs aside. Are high end clients more likely to choose a no site visit —very doubtful. That is my market & I haven’t sold a gig via pics & phone yet. Nor would I consider it.

Mike


----------



## DownSouthAce (Dec 10, 2020)

Kowboy said:


> You ain't seen 'nuthin' yet. There's an army of exploitable low wage competition swarming our southern border, all looking for jobs that don't require much English speaking. Drywall is perfect for them.


I think you hit the nail on the head. All the big time subs around here love them too, they have almost monopolized the new construction down here. They'll board a whole 3,000 sq ft house in a day practically, for probably less then a a dollar a SQ foot, then split it five or six ways. I can't compete with that.

But I'm sure that is another story for another thread.


----------

